# new combo



## spert23 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hey guys...Just this week I started a combo of Seroquel/Zoloft. After about a week and a half it seems like my head is more clogged than ever. Does anyone know if this is common when first starting either of these medications? I'm thinking about just going off meds in general (besides klonopin, of course). If anyone has any insight, let me know.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2007)

Sorry I can't be of help to you, although I want to wish you well that it becomes better for you.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

It's the seroquel. It's a atypical anti-psychotic that can make people really drowsy. For some reason more then a few doctors are now prescribing it for anxiety disorders even though it's only meant for schizophrenia and bipolar.

I persoinally don't think its a good med for anxiety as it has alot of side effects and can make you feel like a zombie if you dont have bipolar or schizophrenia. Also from what ive seen it's not a very good med for dp/dr at all. In fact it can actually cause dp/dr in people that didnt have it before.

I was on seroquel for awile for bipolar until my idiot former shrink took me off it. It was a great med for me as it did wonders for those horrible mixed states i get and it also worked great for my mania and depression. In fact i found it to be a better anti-depressant then any anti-depressant ive been on. But bipolar depression is a little different i think then unipolar depression.

What dose of seroquel are you on? I was on 300mg's a day and i got very little side effects from it. But you have to work your way up to what works for you slowly or you will run into really bad drowsiness unless your completly manic.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

hey there... I'm on 600mg of seroquel. To begin with, seroquel definately made my thinking worse but that went away and I began to feel better. My advice is stick with it for a while. I know it's hard... it can take a few months. Any questions just PM me.


----------

